# Post your boat pics...........please. :)



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

ESOX said:


> Those things are bad to the bone, built like a Higgins Boat.
> Ride rough though.
> 
> Suckerbass, that Whaler is sweet as heck.


 Need air ride then .Ya im tired of getting beat to hell on big water.I may be going up tomm if this boat checks out.Least we will have a wind shield and a floor to stand on.We did the last 6 yrs in a 16 ft duck boat .16 ft Deep V.Had a good time always.But holding your nuts while moving along is not a good ride :yikes:. Reason i cant wait to stand and drive.Untill i get blasted with a wave in the face :lol:.18 fter not that big either,Mich


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Need air ride then .Ya im tired of getting beat to hell on big water.


You need to get glass. I wish I had listened to everyone when they told me the same thing for the last 30 years. By the time you hung a motor, kicker, bow mount, electronics etc... on that tin kidney crusher, Javelin could have put you into a Ranger multispecies and given you change back. Price a Reata or 1860, you would be shocked. Less than a Lund........







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Price a Reata or 1860, you would be shocked. Less than a Lund........

That is not necessarily true. I priced out both the Lund Tyee GL and the Ranger Reata with exactly the same option's and the Lund was SLIGHTLY less, by a few hundred buck's. That was ordering a new boat from the factory, not one on the show room floor.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Matt V said:


> Price a Reata or 1860, you would be shocked. Less than a Lund........
> 
> That is not necessarily true. I priced out both the Lund Tyee GL and the Ranger Reata with exactly the same option's and the Lund was SLIGHTLY less, by a few hundred buck's. That was ordering a new boat from the factory, not one on the show room floor.


You're right, I should have said comparably priced to a similarly sized and equipped name brand aluminum boat.


----------



## producer (Mar 28, 2009)

2004 Crestliner 2050 Sportfish. Can't wait to get her wet in a few weeks j







igging for walleye.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Those Crestliners always look so sweet. They have nice lines and no rivets to look like zits on their pretty faces.

(Guess whose first brand spanking new boat was a Crestliner, back in 1980. LOL)


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

ESOX said:


> You need to get glass. I wish I had listened to everyone when they told me the same thing for the last 30 years. By the time you hung a motor, kicker, bow mount, electronics etc... on that tin kidney crusher, Javelin could have put you into a Ranger multispecies and given you change back. Price a Reata or 1860, you would be shocked. Less than a Lund........


 
Bet my tin can rides better than your glass boat! Drier too! 








http://www.downrivertackle.com/dsc0156.jpg


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LOL I don't think so. I've had plenty of tin boats, that Ranger rides better than a Baron Magnum. To each his own.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

BTW did you see Tracker quit making those? The best boat in their lineup IMHO, I took a couple serious looks at them. I wonder how the bean counters came up with that plan. The numbers would be interesting to look at.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Best in the line-up by far. No other tin hull like it, and even outrides glass IMHO. Built in water suspension system with those side flares.  Does an awesome job of throwing water to the sides too. Only downside is poor low speed performance. Then it's a tank. She's meant to run! 

Yep. Lots of rumors of why and if with the Tundra. From it's a temporary suspension because of the economy to Boeing quit doing the forming for them, and anything in between. Just when they finally got it right with that boat, they quit making it.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats sweet Radiohead, which model Lund is that? I like that top access locker along the port side.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks ESOX...It's a 2005 Lund Angler SS. It's got the access locker on both sides which is really nice, now that my 4 year old daughter is starting to get into fishing with me. She gets her own locker for her Disney Princess fishing pole and tackle box 
I bought it brand new in 05 and have no complaints. Perfect for LSC and even better for the DR and SCR.

Only thing I'd do differently if I had to do it all over again would be the motor. I have a 2 stroke 115hp Merc...I think for the same money I could have got a 75hp 4 stroke. The 115 is totally unnecessary and I would trade off the HP for the smoothness and quietness of the 4stroke any day now that I know a little more and have seen the difference.
In 5 years that 115 came in handy one time, when I got caught in the Dumping Grounds in one of those famous LSC July storms and had to haul ass back to the Crocker launch in golf ball sized hail and driving rains.



ESOX said:


> Thats sweet Radiohead, which model Lund is that? I like that top access locker along the port side.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Only thing I'd do differently if I had to do it all over again would be the motor. I have a 2 stroke 115hp Merc...I think for the same money I could have got a 75hp 4 stroke.


I hear you. Some people asked me why I would settle for a 150 4 stroke on a boat rated for 175 HP. Yamaha doesn't make a 175, I didn't want a Verado, and I swore I would never buy another jug of that expensive 2 stroke oil anyhow. Besides, the difference on that hull from everything I have found from other owners is 2-3 mph. Who would know the difference between 51 and 54 without the gps? Not I, but I know the difference in sound levels, smell and not filling one storage compartment with an oil jug.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Is that the Fair Haven launch? looks familiar, but I can't be sure without the breakwall in the pic.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Ha...giving up the HP would be worth it simply for the convenience of not having to have a jug of that damn oil on hand at all times!



ESOX said:


> I hear you. Some people asked me why I would settle for a 150 4 stroke on a boat rated for 175 HP. Yamaha doesn't make a 175, I didn't want a Verado, and I swore I would never buy another jug of that expensive 2 stroke oil anyhow. Besides, the difference on that hull from everything I have found from other owners is 2-3 mph. Who would know the difference between 51 and 54 without the gps? Not I, but I know the difference in sound levels, smell and not filling one storage compartment with an oil jug.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

It's the DNR launch in Algonac across from the old Farmer Jack...now Kroger.



ESOX said:


> Is that the Fair Haven launch? looks familiar, but I can't be sure without the breakwall in the pic.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)




----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Kinda looks like Algonac launch.

You hit enter first.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

It is at Ludville


----------

